

Ask HN: So, how did the recent PR advice work for you? - Stubbs

Following on from the two recent topics on HN,<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=341138
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=351709<p>How has the advice given in those two threads worked out for you?<p>I've been promoting one of my apps (http://www.whos-playing.com) on relevant Facebook groups, I also submitted it to Stumbleupon and I've been pushing it out to blogs &#38; podcasts.<p>I've had little or no traffic from Facebook, Stumbleupon gave a good spike the day I submitted it, but since then not a single referral.<p>There's a little bit of interest from blogs &#38; podcasts, but no actual coverage yet, however I admit this is an area that needs more work on my part.<p>There's more I can do on Facebook, and the blogs, but how as the advice you got from HN helped promote your app?
======
petercooper
There's no way that advice given within the last week can be delivering big
wins already. I would be very keen, however, to hear people who have been
using the ideas outlined in the long-term. There are no quick wins in
promotion, because you have thousands of other people against you, and getting
people's attention is hard.

One downside to your particular situation is that your app is both soccer
related and relating to reasonably competitive matches (that is, not just a
kick around, but actually "organizing players" and the like). In this case,
I'd say your app is _so_ specific to a certain demographic that you need to
narrow in on that demographic very tightly and focus on it alone. You're less
likely to find your ideal market in general areas online and on highly
specific forums, Facebook groups, real life, etc.

